# Help insulation an odd-shaped 1 1/2 storey attic



## sheffdave2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm planning to add insulation to my 1 1/2 storey 1940s house. Currently it has old insulation (I think mineral wool, quite thin) between the ceiling joists between the from the bottom of the roofline up to the attic proper (with gaps and parts where is has come away), and newer fibreglass batts laid in the attic floor between the joists.

The first floor rooms are always cold, and when I go into the crawlspace on the 1st floor, there is no insulation against the internal drywall.

I'm planning to add R30 batts against the drywall and on the floor in the crawlspace with a moisture barrier against the drywall, and loosefill the gaps between the joists that run from the crawlspace up to the attic proper (you can only access these from the crawlspace at the bottom, or from the attic at the top).

Does this sound like a sensible plan and am I overlooking anything important?

(The house is in Maryland).

I've attached some photos of the crawlspace and joist gap that runs up tot the attic so you can see what I'm talking about.

Any advice?suggestions welcome!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Can you post up some outside pictures of the home.

We need to be able to see what is being treated as conditioned vs. unconditioned space.


----------



## chrystalised (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you ever considered insulation in your floor boards? My sister got a new house about a year ago now and she redid the living room, tore up the laminate flooring and chose to put carpets in. She got some advice from one of our mates who's also a builder and he recommended some cloud 9 underlay and even though I never visited her house while she had the laminate flooring, I can probably take her word that it's a lot warmer with the added layer of insulation underneath (and also probably because it's carpet). If you do choose to go for it, I can recommend a Berkshire company that my sister went to, they do ------- and other flooring stuff... if you haven't already sorted it out, please go ahead! Good luck.


----------



## sheffdave2002 (Oct 22, 2012)

*External photos*



Windows on Wash said:


> Can you post up some outside pictures of the home.
> 
> We need to be able to see what is being treated as conditioned vs. unconditioned space.


Here is a photo from the outside - I've highlighted in red the crawlspace area.

Apologies for the delay - been travelling a few weeks.

Cheers
David


----------

